# were can i fid my wep key



## fafa21 (Dec 17, 2007)

i have a ds and when i try to connect to the internet i get an error message that tells me i need to manually enter my wep key but i cant find the wep key on my comp or roter so can anyone tell me how i can find it


----------



## cdawall (Dec 17, 2007)

log into the router by typing in the routers ipaddress username should be root pass should be blank,toor, or password


----------



## fafa21 (Dec 17, 2007)

ok im confused can you explan that step by step cus i have never done this befor


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Dec 17, 2007)

type in a browser 

192.168.1.1

password and username should both be "admin" (no quotes)

go to security, and check it out.


----------



## cdawall (Dec 17, 2007)

go into internet explorer and in the address bar type in your routers IP address should be whatever yours is except end with .1

you should be prompted for a username/pass the should be (unless u changed them) root/BLANK or admin/admin

then go check your WEP secutiry it _should_ list your WEP info


----------



## Peteyboi (Dec 31, 2007)

If all else fails there may be a reset button on the side of your router. Stick your pen in there a couple seconds and this will normally strip the WEP from your router. To add a password just go to your internet browser and type 192.168.1.1 at the top. Should be simple from there. Thanks


----------

